# You Had One Job....



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2016)

Excellent, Radish. :sentimental:


----------



## jujube (Aug 16, 2016)

Really funny!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2016)

Good one Rose.   LOL


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 16, 2016)

What a hoot! Thanks for a good laugh, Radish.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2016)

OMG how funny!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 16, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 16, 2016)

Excellent!  Good stuff.


----------



## Redd (Aug 17, 2016)

My morning giggle, especially that medal one. Thanks Rose.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## BlunderWoman (Sep 15, 2016)

These are hilarious !


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's a couple:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2016)

GOM and Pappy, so funny!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 18, 2016)




----------

